# Copier/coller une photo de Google Documents dans un mail



## vaikuntha (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'avais l'habitude d'insérer des images en provenance de "Google Documents" dans le corps de mes messages gmail. 
J'ouvrais une image de "documents", Je faisais Cmd + C pour la copier, puis, j'allais sur mon message gmail en cours de rédaction, et je faisais Cmd + V pour copier cette image.

Maintenant, cette méthode ne fonctionne plus. Quand je clique sur l'image de "Google documents", elle s'ouvre mais le copier (Cmd + C) coller (Cmd + V) ne marche plus.

SVP - Comment faire pour que ça marche !?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

faudrait détailler 
ca se passe où?
fichiers sur le mac ou en ligne?
gmail en ligne ou dans un logiciel genre Mail?
et quel navigateur ou OS?


----------



## zemzem (16 Mars 2010)

... et ctrl + clic sur le doc ... ? ( ou clic droit )


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

comme pour l'instant le mode d'utilisation est flou...

A noter il y a depuis peu un NOUVEL outil de gestion des copies googeuliennes  en ligne
le web clipboard
(en partie là pour les bascules entre differents outils)






http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=161768


----------



## vaikuntha (17 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudrait détailler
> ca se passe où?
> fichiers sur le mac ou en ligne?
> gmail en ligne ou dans un logiciel genre Mail?
> et quel navigateur ou OS?



J'utilise gmail (et pas Mail de Mac)
Navigateur : Firefox
OS : OS X 10.5.8

OK, je détaille :

AVANT :
- J'ouvre Google Documents
- Je clique sur "Importer"
- J'importe une image JPEG en provenance de mon dd
- Une fois importée, je clique dessus et de fais ctrl + c
Après, je peux coller cette image (ctrl + V) où je veux. exemple :
dans le corps d'un message en cours de rédaction dans gmail, yahoo, etc; dans les posts de ce forum, etc...

MAINTENANT
- J'ouvre Google Documents
- Je clique sur "importer"
- J'importe la même image JPEG que précédemment 
- Une fois importée, je clique dessus et de fais ctrl + c
Mais là, ça copie plus et ça colle plus

Si je fais avec le presse papier de Firefox, ça copie un "carré" mais pas l'image.

NB Je remarque que pour cette même image importée, dans la liste de mes documents listés dans Google Documents, la petite icône à gauche du titre de l'image impotée AVANT est différente de celle de l'image importée MAINTENANT?... (j'aurais pu vous montrer l'îcone mais comme justement je ne sais plus comment copier/coller des images, j'peux pas...)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2010)

comme dejà dit plus haut 
il est TRES possible qu'à présent il faille passer par l'outil mis en place par google  justement pour certains  copier coller
( en gros c'est un presse papier interne à google)

relire le lien de l'aide...google
et tester

( ou c'est le firefoxou OS qui a un souci)


----------



## vaikuntha (17 Mars 2010)

Merci pour cette piste.

J'ai lu les explication sur Clipboard. Il préconise d'utiliser  l'icône du *Presse-papiers du serveur* qui apparaît dans  la barre d'outils du document (dans Google Documents). 
Je constate que la barre d'outils n'apparait pas pour tous les documents (tous les fichiers). 
D'autre part, je ne vois pas cette icône dans gmail pour faire le "coller".

Mais bon, même si j'arrivais à faire fonctionner ce copier/coller, ça ne serait possible que pour des doc internes à Google. Or, AVANT, je pouvais en partant d'une image provenant de Google Documents copier cette dernière dans ce forum, dans un message de n'importe quelle boite mail...


----------



## vaikuntha (17 Mars 2010)

J'AI ENFIN TROUVE LA SOLUTION !!!

Avant, pour copier/coller une image, on pouvait importer le fichier JPEG de l'image (en provenance du dd) en faisant directement dans la page d'accueil de "Google Documents" "importer". Il suffisait alors de cliquer sur cette image et faire cmd + c pour après la coller cmd + v où on voulait. (On peut toujours importer directement une image mais pas la copier/coller)

Mais maitenant, il faut d'abord ouvrir un document vierge, y insérer une image importée du dd et seulement alors copier cette image (cmd + c ) puis la coller ailleurs (cmd + v).

En détails, ça donne ça :

- Ouvrir "Google Domcuments"
- clik nouveau
- clik Document
- clik Insertion
- clik Image (cocher aussi "à partir du dd)
- clik insertion (du fichier JPEG)
- clik Renommer (en fait nommer, si on veut)
- clik Enregistrer
Puis, cliquer sur l'image et copier cette image (cmd + c ) puis là coller ailleurs (cmd + v).

Le document contenant l'image sera conservé dans la liste des documents.

Voilà, si ça peut servir à qq...ma modeste contribution à ce forum...
Ciao, bonsoir


----------

